# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  hidden fixings for rafters

## Yeeha88

hey all doing a pergola attaching to the house just wondering if theres a neater way instead of hangers for the rafter to ledger connection? i dont have room to run a plate under for them to sit on aswell. was thinking a big screw from top angled down? or skew battens?

----------


## droog

Joist hangers are the recommended fixing. https://www.dunnings.com.au/products...tainless-steel 
I have seen many constructions using just nails or screws coming apart as it relies on the fixing to support the structure as well as hold it in place. Joist hangers provide the support under the beam, the fixings in multiple directions means the nails or screws to do their job properly.

----------


## r3nov8or

If the ledger is larger than the rafters, you could contemplate rebating the ledger to support the rafter ends. But, yes, hangers are recommended. It's a little surprising no one has invented, say, plastic hanger covers for aesthetics

----------

